# lay up cover



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

hello all,wonder if anyone here can help me? i have a 200sx,that is now off the road whilst i save up for a new bottom end,(probably jun), and am trying too find an insurance company that does lay up cover as the car will be off the road for approx 1 year! any help or ideas appreciated,cheers,neil


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

most insurance companies have a laid up cover - I've had one of my cars on laid up cover for about 8 years  

just need to ask them to amend the policy


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

ok thanks,just out of interest whos yours with,as i've tried approx 10 companies so far,large and small and none are interested? thanks neil!


----------



## Koiboy32 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Try Adrian Flux*

They do one for sure.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

or footman james


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

tried flux,butthey would only do it if it was at home address,but its at the tuners so no good. footman james? i'll try them this weekend,thanks very much.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.footmanjames.co.uk

good luck!


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

hello duka,i've just spoke too them on phone,and they say they can do it for me,they reckon bout £170 for the year  which i can happily live with. the lady is gonna ring me back monday too confirm,so thanks very much indeed and i owe you a beer mate


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

glad your sorted :smokin:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

cheers mate,but dont think i'll be travelling from essex 2 aberdeen 4 that beer!


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Tesco do garage cover for about a quid a month.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

cheers stu,didnt know that,i'll check that out tomorrow,that would save me a fortune!


----------

